# July 4th Campsite Decorations



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Before I get hauled away to the crazy factory -- is anyone else going camping for the 4th of July and are you bringing any patriotic decorations with you? I think I went overboard this year, but I"m lovin' it!

So far (and as I type this I realize that clearly I need help, LOL!)

- One 6 foot by 4 foot light up American flag (anxiously awaiting this to arrive in the next few days - a rare Ebay find!)

- 5 new strands of red/white/blue lights for the awning (to temporarily replace big dead-looking bass fish and chili pepper ones)

- 40 of those dollar store fabric flags with wooden poles that go into the ground (now that I think about it, I should go get 10 more for an even 50 !!)

- Firecracker red/white/blue table cloth

- Matching firecracker plates and napkins (you gotta match....)

- 2 new flag-looking windsocks (have NO idea where these will go, LOL!, but hey you can't pass these up at a dollar a piece, right?)

- 10 indoor/outdoor plastic red/white/blue star garlands (for the EZ up canopy perhaps?)

- (and, already have 2 full size American flags to hang from flag pole that we mount underneath the hitch)

I MAY even head back to the dollar store today to see what else I can scrounge up! Anyone else going all out??

Happy (patriotic) camping!!

go6car


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Where are you camping? We just want to come join in all your fun. We will be at Zion National Park for the festivities on our way to yellowstone. I thought I was doing good when I found a bag of glow worms to light. I do have red, blue, and white strands of lights for X-mas I could always pull out......DH would probably kill me if he sees me pulling more things to pack









Cristy


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I would definitely get 10 more flags for an even 50 to represent the 50 states.








I, too, am a decoration junkie. Have stuff to go with all 4 seasons and a couple of holidays. I don't see anything wrong with what you've got. We're camping over July 4 and have flag patio lights, stars and stripes tablecoth, star centerpiece, and coordinating tableware. Have a great time!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> We will be at Zion National Park for the festivities on our way to yellowstone.


Don't forget your fire extinguisher!

Western Region Outbackers rally, Zion National Park - July 4th 2007...Photos and comments by Insomniak:

The fireworks display lasted mere minutes before the hills surrounding the park caught fire. 
Fortunately the wind was blowing away from the park and it didn't appear as if anyone was in danger. 
The show was halted and the crowd evacuated:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

go6car said:


> Before I get hauled away to the crazy factory -- is anyone else going camping for the 4th of July and are you bringing any patriotic decorations with you? I think I went overboard this year, but I"m lovin' it!


I think that's awesome!







Be sure to snap a few pictures to share us when you get back!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's all? That's it?

Sounds like a GREAT display







...Have a great time and be sure to post photos!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...Wow! And I thought I was doing well when I remembered 4th of July napkins and Red/White/Blue glo necklace/bracelets! Sounds like you all will celebrate in style!!!! Have fun!


----------

